# 行歌



## e.ma

大家好，
我想问一下关于《行歌》的意思。

谢谢你们的帮助。


----------



## OneStroke

行歌就是邊走邊哭的意思。我找不到《行歌》一文，請問您是否要找曹操《短行歌》呢？可否連結至全文？


----------



## Zincie

最好能给出《行歌》原文
另外 ，  曹操的文章是  《短歌行》， 而不是《短行歌》。


----------



## OneStroke

噢......抄都抄錯。


----------



## e.ma

谢谢你们的回答。
这是我在某一首唐诗上碰到了的词。 现在没时间找可感觉是王维的一首。


----------



## chlorophylle

上下文很重要，最好是能找到整句原诗再来讨论。


----------



## OneStroke

偶然作六首 其一 唐 王維
楚國有狂夫。
茫然無心想。
散發不冠帶。
*行歌*南陌上。
孔丘與之言。
仁義莫能獎。
未嘗肯問天。
何事須擊壤。
複笑采薇人。
胡為乃長往。
是不是這首？


----------



## Zhi

哇塞，楼主为什么要学古文？学了没用吧。。。
“行歌南陌上”的意思是“在南面的（田间）道路上一边走一边唱歌”
100个中国人应该有60个不懂


----------



## OneStroke

Zhi said:


> 100个中国人应该有60个不懂



先生，我倒覺得不是。除了「陌」外，其他的都不是難字。而學過《桃花源記》的都應該學過「阡陌交通，雞犬相聞」吧！


----------



## Zhi

OneStroke said:


> 先生，我倒覺得不是。除了「陌」外，其他的都不是難字。而學過《桃花源記》的都應該學過「阡陌交通，雞犬相聞」吧！


都不是难字，但是合在一起就很难了呀～因为是古文嘛，古文里面的字都不是难字，但是就是难懂呀～语文课确实学过，但是你要知道有很多人是成绩不好的，多年之后就忘了。。

其实我主要是想感慨一下他们为什么要学古文。。。后来想想，他们也许专业就是研究汉语言文学的，也就想通了。。不过我仍然觉得不如学点更有用的。。


----------



## Zhi

btw，刚刚发现OneStroke说“歌”是哭的意思，想想也很有道理，应该是我错了吧。。这就更难了，95个都不知道。。。lol


----------



## Ghabi

歌 should mean "to chant/sing" in the poem. That's an illusion to the guy 接輿, as in 《莊生‧人間世》：「孔子適楚，楚狂接輿遊其門，曰：鳳兮鳳兮，何如德之衰也......」李太白：「我本楚狂人，鳳歌笑孔丘。」 etc.


----------



## e.ma

很对不起，我应该是从开始提出全文来吧。谢谢OneStroke先生帮了我找王维的诗。
本来我也觉得这《歌》是有《哭》的意思，可现在还要研究Ghabi先生的回答。
这反正是在唐代诗上不那么少见的一种词语。请另看下面两首。

漁父歌　李頎
白首何老人，蓑笠蔽其身。避世長不仕，釣魚清江濱。
浦沙明濯足，山月靜垂綸。寓宿湍與瀨，行歌秋復春。
持竿（一作橈）湘岸竹，爇火蘆洲薪。綠水飯香稻，青荷包紫鱗。
於中還自樂，所欲全吾真。而笑獨醒者，臨流多苦辛。

斤竹嶺　裴迪 明流紆且直，綠筱密復深。一徑通山路，行歌望舊岑。

Zhi先生，学古文是我的一种爱好。一尝它的味道就被抓了。


----------



## chlorophylle

你好~

《漁父歌》裡的“行歌”，是指邊行邊歌。可絕沒有“哭”的意思。所以說要聯繫上下文。

這首詩歌詠的是隱士卓然高節、超然物外，獨與天地精神往來的渾放灑脫。
不可能含“哭”這層悲戚、郁結的情緒。


----------



## Ghabi

e.ma said:


> 漁父歌　李頎
> 白首何老人，蓑笠蔽其身。避世長不仕，釣魚清江濱。
> 浦沙明濯足，山月靜垂綸。寓宿湍與瀨，行歌秋復春。
> 持竿（一作橈）湘岸竹，爇火蘆洲薪。綠水飯香稻，青荷包紫鱗。
> 於中還自樂，所欲全吾真。而笑獨醒者，臨流多苦辛。


This is an allusion to 《楚辭‧漁父》.


----------



## e.ma

非常感谢。
我可以用苏轼的一句话来说明我为什么要学这些东西:故乡无此好湖山！


----------

